# Lemon Garlic Rosemary Chicken Breast cooked Sous Vide



## emuleman (Jul 9, 2017)

Here is a very easy yet delicious way to make juicy and flavorful Chicken Breast.  I have always struggled with making Boneless and Skinless Chicken Breasts without completely drying them out, until I tried cooking them Sous Vide. Now I don't think I will attempt to make them any other way, as this guarantees that they remain packed full of flavor, and stay very juicy.













WP_20170704_16_00_36_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 9, 2017


















WP_20170704_17_10_18_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 9, 2017


















WP_20170704_18_58_40_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 9, 2017


















WP_20170704_19_18_41_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 9, 2017


















WP_20170704_19_25_43_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Jul 9, 2017






The additional of Lemon, Garlic and Rosemary add some delicious flavor that perfectly compliment the Chicken Breast.  Trust me that if you try this you will be very impressed with the end results.  Of course I made a video showing you the whole process, enjoy!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks great, thanks for posting!!


----------



## disco (Jul 23, 2017)

A star is born!

Disco


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 23, 2017)

I do similar!  I take my breasts and trim them up.  Inject with Cajun butter.  Then Freeze with a pad of butter per breast.  Vacuum seal and into the deep freezer till I want them.  Then I put them into the water bath for 4 hours at 140.  Then reseason with garlic powder and season salt and into the smoker for 60-90 minutes.

Best chicken ever!


----------

